# CDRW Problems

## phos2k

Having problemss with my Liteon 40x12x48x drive. When I try to edit the setup on koncd it says:

Cannot open SCSI driver!

Acess denied to /dev/pg*!

You need to start KOnCD as root to configure!

I am loged on as root and as far as the kernel I have SCSI support, SCSI Disk Support, SCSI CD-Rom Support, SCSI generic support, Enable extra checks in new queing code, Probe all LUNs on each SCSI devce, and Verbose SCSI error reporting enabled under SCSI Support

Here is my fstab

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1	/boot		ext3		noauto,noatime		1 2

/dev/hda3	/		ext3		noatime			0 1

/dev/hda2	none		swap		sw 			0 0

/dev/hdb1	/mnt/windows	ntfs

ro,user,noauto,umask=0007,gid=1000	0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1	/mnt/cdrom1	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

and this is the grub reference

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1=ide-scsi

I know it can work under linux kernel since I had it worked on RH 7.3 but I didnt have to set it up it up the install reconzied it.

----------

## garo

Did you ever try:

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

----------

## phos2k

no go this is the output from it. 

Cdrecord 1.11a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

----------

## garo

In the kernel, do you have scsi emulation ? (it in the IDE menu)

----------

## huw

 *Quote:*   

> and this is the grub reference
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1=ide-scsi 

 

Isn't /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 a symlink? 

```
ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
```

 will tell you. 

I think you need to put the actual IDE device of your CDRW (/dev/hdsomething)  in menu.lst

Huw

----------

## huw

 :Embarassed:   that's probably a bit confusing. I mean put this in your menu.lst

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdX=ide-scsi
```

where hdX is your CD burner.

----------

## dioxmat

I have the same problem on a fresh installed box.

my configuration :

burner as master, cdrom as slave, and a usb external zip 100.

I'm using lilo and I have this :

```

        append="hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi"

```

/dev/scsi, /dev/sg*, /dev/sd*, /dev/sr* do not exist, nor do /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd.

I have a /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 which works as a cd reader, although

its also my burner :)

I can see all my scsi devices using /proc/scsi :

```

[mat.garbage:pts/2  ~]% cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: SAMSUNG  Model: CD-R/RW SW-216B  Rev: Q001

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ASUS     Model: CD-S500/A        Rev: 1.2D

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: IOMEGA   Model: ZIP 100          Rev: 90.J

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

[mat.garbage:pts/2  ~]%

```

the drives are initialized so I guess its only a /dev problem.

I didnt do any modifications to devfsd.conf, because I dont now it at

all... anyone could point me to some instructions ? :)

----------

## phos2k

first off yes I have scsi emulation added to the kernel. 

As far as grub goes I tried changing hdx to 

```
../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd=ide-scsi
```

witch was what 

```
ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

 said it pointed to. I also tried changing it to 

```
 /dev/hdd=ide-scsi
```

since my writter is referenced as hdd durring the startup. 

neither worked  :Sad: 

as far as the 

```
 Access denied to /dev/pg* 
```

 /dev/pg* dosent even exist? do I need to create it?

also getting 

```
 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

 when I run koncd but I dont think thats releated.

----------

## phos2k

Problem Solved  :Smile: 

I had to take IDE CDROM support OUT of the kernel. I do not understand the logic behind this but hey it worked so I wont argue. If anyone wants to explain it though I would be intrested.  

Thanks for the help all.

----------

## dioxmat

some people managed to get it working with the ide cdrom module, some didnt. I do have it, but its not loaded... weird... I'll try to remove it...

----------

## phos2k

Well what I dont get is the CDRW is emulating SCSI so as far as linux is concerned it IS scsi and if the IDE driver is loaded it will confuse it but at the same time I didnt tell my reader to emulate scsi (I dont know if I should of or not) but I didnt and the reader still works as IDE without the IDE cdrom support. But I guess if it aint broke dont fix it

----------

